# If ER visa is denied, how long do you have to wait to reapply?



## luminere (Apr 10, 2016)

Does anyone know how long you have to wait to reapply for your Elective Residence visa if it is denied? (assuming that you meet all the criteria, financial, etc). I know that not everyone who applies automatically gets the visa and that they can deny you for any reason, even if you meet the financial criteria and the rest of the criteria.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm not aware of any specific time limit, but there ought to be a material change in circumstances before reapplying. Otherwise you're probably wasting your own time and money.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Isn't the question why were you denied? If it was just a simple paperwork problem likely the moment you correct the paperwork. If it's something more serious it could be quite a while.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

I agree with NickZ. In a second draft I would have written: "a material change in _expressed_ circumstances," meaning what the consulate has before them. Always assuming truthfulness, of course.


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

Once denied, it will be very difficult to get a turnaround. If there was a specific reason - not enough income demonstrated, for example - you might be able to get a review based upon new or updated information, but it had better be absolutely watertight.

Beyond that, you are at the mercy of the consulate and your last hope is to petition the Consulate General him/herself to request intervention. Actions like that rarely end well, however.


----------

